# One Magtek Review



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

Im going to attempt to do a novices review of the Rossingol one Magtek i bought before my last trip.

A little about me im 6' 220 wear a size 12 ride 15 15 duck. Matched it with some flow NX2-se

Id say skill wise im still a begginer low intermediate. I can ride switch decently on some blues all greens, pop on natural rollers, hit some bigger boxes, and do 180s here and there. 

Before i Bought this board I was riding and 06 never summer legacy. I really liked this board held an edge well was really damp and easy to ride fast. Before that I rode a cheap ltd board. Ive ridden a few rentals but cant remember what they were besides all being shit.

Why i bought this board was i was looking for something with more pop that was softer then the old super heavy legacy I was on. This board is a ton lighter then the legacy and way softer id say that year of the legacy was an 8 being very stiff the one magtek is listed as a 6 which id say is about right not to stiff not to soft.

Speed: Board was easy to ride pretty fast once i got the hang of the different board profile switching from regular camber, and getting used to the magnetraction edge. Not quite as damp as the legacy in chop but still easy to ride through crud. The base and profile on this also make it pretty easy to ride flat through flat spots to keeps speed.

Edge hold: Oh man did the edge on this board save my ass a few times. Holds great in icy and once you learn to finess it in different conditions its great.

Turn transition: Very easy edge to edge since it is so light at least to me it was very easy to initiate turns. 

Jumps: besides natural rollers i only took it off some very small jumps. But it did very well and the pop i wasnt used to help me get air like i never had before. I only rode it over a few bigger boxes as im not really into rails or good enough to do them.

If your a begginer like me and your looking for a board to help you all around improve your riding i highly recommend this board it was a ton of fun to ride.


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the review! I was wondering about the One, as well as the templar  Where were you riding?


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

Just rode it at keystone this time in spring slush for the most part with some icy areas here and there at night. you can get it for like 260 right now. was going to hit abasin and breck up but didnt end up making it.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Im riding a similar board in the Rossignol Jibsaw, and I LOVE Rossi's camber profile, makes for a nice catch free ride. and magnetraction is great!


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I have just finished my third season on my OneMagtek and cannot say enough about it as an outstanding, well rounded deck. Although the East has had an outstanding season with a lot less ice to deal with, I still reach for my Rossi as my go to deck. As described above, it is light, catch free, stable, predictable and a joy to ride day in, day out. And when the ice does show up, it will save your ass like few other decks can. :thumbsup:


----------

